# Tivo stream - Can't stream most shows outside of the house??



## J3ff (Nov 18, 2007)

Is this correct?

If so that should be in big bold letters somewhere!! I don't care about streaming inside the house, I want to stream my recorded shows OUTSIDE of the house!! Of course so far 3 out of 3 primetime shows say "Streaming Not Permitted
Streaming this show is prohibited by the copyright holder." 

I was trying to get away from the clunky slingbox stuff but I guess if this is the case I'll send back the stream  

What do people use the stream for ??


----------



## J3ff (Nov 18, 2007)

and on show that actually do attempt to stream "outside of the house" I get a codec error ?? It's a NOTE 5 on verizon wireless, house has one of those pricey routers on a symmetrical up and down 100mb connection. Not cool - if this doesn't end up working out the stream will go back and I'll be stuck with the super laggy slingbox experience 

So far ALL shows that try to stream end in "Hardware codec not supported" Error code E=44 V=-1.

Great job tivo stream team!!


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

J3ff said:


> and on show that actually do attempt to stream "outside of the house" I get a codec error ?? It's a NOTE 5 on verizon wireless, house has one of those pricey routers on a symmetrical up and down 100mb connection. Not cool - if this doesn't end up working out the stream will go back and I'll be stuck with the super laggy slingbox experience
> 
> So far ALL shows that try to stream end in "Hardware codec not supported" Error code E=44 V=-1.
> 
> Great job tivo stream team!!


Try to record the program first or "keep recording" after seeing the error then watch it, worked for me to get around that error. Also, you might have to manually move the slider all the way to the right for the video to begin playing.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

OP: Who is your cable co? TWC, for example, locks down everything they can get away with. That's the determinant of whether you run into the projected content errors.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yep Time Warrner protects everything except locals. Hopefully that will change once the sale to Charter goes through.


----------



## J3ff (Nov 18, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Yep Time Warrner protects everything except locals. Hopefully that will change once the sale to Charter goes through.


Yeah oh well, this thing is going back. I'm on cablevision which seems to be not the worst, but I can't deal with going out on the water for days and not knowing which shows will be available and which ones won't. Was hoping for an all in one experience, but looks like Slingbox is back in the picture..


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Keep in mind that Sling Box has the same restrictions when using HDMI and the Roamio Basic/OTA does not have component outputs. So best you can do is SD using composite connectors. (unless you connect it to a Mini, they have Component outputs)


----------



## J3ff (Nov 18, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Keep in mind that Sling Box has the same restrictions when using HDMI and the Roamio Basic/OTA does not have component outputs. So best you can do is SD using composite connectors. (unless you connect it to a Mini, they have Component outputs)


Don't worry I'm a tech dude, I've already got an HDMI to Component box on it's way... if I have to go the mini route I will..


----------



## Nelson2009 (Mar 21, 2009)

you could try setup VPN ?


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

i'm curious if I record the analog channels using the tivo premiere are those channels copy protected on TWC also?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a way they could do that if they wanted, but I don't think they do. (requires a special version of MacroVision)


----------

